# Help please



## greg_dds (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello guys, just a little background. I am from London, am 24, male and have been working as a financial advisor in Polanco. However I have now lost my job and am currently deciding what path to choose next. I am degree educated *sociololgy and criminology*.

I dont speak a high level of spanish but have been getting by. Is there any hope for me in Mexico City or should i start planning my trip home to the UK?

Many thanks


----------



## Ashes77 (Jan 15, 2010)

i went broke 18 months ago when the company i was working for went under. It was a long haul trying to make it teaching english, but i ended up with a lot more editing and proof-reading jobs - and a bit more adventure.

Opportunities are to my mind still better here than in the US at least. Good luck.


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

Think global, you can do many jobs online and earn more than the average person in Mexico. I do work for law firms from Mexico and get paid in dollars as they are in the US. With email, VOIP lines and fax machines there are more jobs you can telecommute to.


----------

